# NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?



## Stryke7 (5. Oktober 2012)

*NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern mal wieder Shift 2 installiert und zocke es gerade mal wieder etwas.

Ich habe dafür ein Thrustmaster Enzo Ferrari ForceFeedback  Lenkrad. (Dafür Treiber finden ist die Hölle!)


Aber endlich laufen die beiden wieder zusammen  




Nun habe ich ein Problem:

Es ist praktisch unmöglich, auch nur das Tutorial fürs Driften zu schaffen.   
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob mein Gaspedal einfach zu grob abstuft oder das Spiel so eklig programmiert ist, aber es ist nicht möglich einen Drift auszubalancieren. Sobald der Wagen mit supersanftem Gas leicht wegbricht und ich gegenlenke, zieht er entweder wieder gerade oder dreht sich gleich komplett. 


Online habe ich gelesen, dass viele Leute das Problem haben.  

Hat hierzu irgendjemand gute Tipps?  Ich verzweifel da echt dran ...


----------



## miwalein1 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

Ich ich hab Shift 2 zuletzt vor ca 1  Jahr gespielt. Ich war gerade von der Gamepad / Lenkrad Kontrolle einfach nur enttäuscht. 0,5 Sekunden Reaktionszeit vom Pad/Lenkrad zum Spiel sind einfach nur dreist. Damit kann man einfach nicht steuern. Ich vermute mal dass dieses Problem nicht behoben wurden und du die selben Effekte spürst.

Ich hab dann von NFS Shift2 auf XBOX Forza 3/4 gewechselt... dort wird Realismus noch ernst genommen


----------



## sQeep (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

Shift 2 und driften war schon immer eine Sache für sich. Ich habs gerne in Grid, Dirt und älteren NFS Teilen gemacht, aber in Shift 2 gewinn ich absolut keinen Blumentopf. Habs irgendwann einfach aufgegeben^^


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

Die Reaktionszeiten gehen eigentlich klar,  und ich halte mich auch für keinen totalen Noob.  (Dirt und Grid driften sich auch deutlich besser ...)

Tja, ich finds schade dass die das bei dem Spiel so verkackt haben, da es ansonsten doch recht gut ist.  Gute Atmosphäre, stimmige Grafik, gute Musikuntermalung ...    Auch wenn NFS und Simulation nie so ganz zusammenpassten, ist dieses Spiel für mich eines der besten der Serie.


----------



## acti0n (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*



miwalein1 schrieb:


> Forza 3/4 gewechselt... dort wird Realismus noch ernst genommen



Ich sag mal nichts dazu.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

Lustigerweise habe ich heute auch zum ersten mal Shift2 angezockt, da ich es über Origin mal für nen 5er bekommen hatte. Ich muss sagen, Shift war schon unzumutbar und bei Shift2 ist es nicht viel anders. Die ganzen Autos brechen doch so schon unter normalen Bedingungen aus, als hätte man stets die hinteren Reifen nicht festgezogen. Diese unnötigen Drift Events spare ich mir da gleich - die sind fern jeder fahrbaren Realität.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

Ich finde die Fahrphysik ansonsten eigentlich ganz gut. Spielt sich nett und wirkt auch nicht total unrealistisch (da hat NFS schon gaaanz anderes hervorgebracht ...  ich sag mal Hot Pursuit   Mit 420km/h von der Landstraße in nen Tunnel einbiegen: Kein Problem, nutzt man halt die Handbremse  )

Ansonsten hat Shift2 auch ein recht komplexes Tuning. Vielleicht kannst du da was rausholen?  

Oder einfach mal sensibler mit dem Gas umgehen


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

Nö, mit dem Gas gehe ich schon sensibel um.  Ich finde nur das Fahrverhalten in dem Sinne unrealistisch, wie oben auch schon gesagt wurde, dass die Autos erst kaum lenken und dann plötzlich hinten ausbrechen obwohl du vielleicht 80km/h drauf hast. Mann stelle sich vor, ein Audi oder BMW hätte in Wirklichkeit so ein Fahrwerk - die Leute würden toben! Du hast halt irgendwie überhaupt keine Rückmeldung was das Auto macht, wo es nachvollziehbar ausbricht und wie man den Grenzbereich auslotet. Da finde ich, auch wenn es eine andere Sparte ist, F1 2011 um Welten besser und realistischer. Was den Drift Modus angeht, probier doch mal die Fahrwerkseinstellungen ein bisschen zu verstellen und teste mal ob es besser wird.

Dass Hot Pursuit noch schlimmer war ist klar. Habe letztens auf einem Seminar einen von EA gefragt, ob sich bei Most Wanted die Karren auch wieder wie eine Badewanne auf Rädern fahren. Angeblich soll es da nicht mehr so viel Gedrifte geben. Ich bin gespannt... Aber sei's drum - nix für ungut. Schlitter mal schön weiter rum und so.  Vielleicht lasse ich mich auch noch mal zu ein paar Runden hinreißen.


----------



## Papzt (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

Ich kann es auch nicht...mit der Tastatur habe ich das tutorial geschafft, mit dem Lenkrad kann ich es gar nicht


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

Tja ...

ich denke jetzt auch darüber nach, für die Driftserien auf Tastatur zu wechseln ....


Aber gerade rege ich mich einfach tierisch über diese Bots auf, die nur ihren geskripteten Weg fahren und einem in jeder Kurve voll in die Karre fahren!   Wo bleibt da die VI?   In den höheren Leveln sind manche Events damit fast unspielbar ...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*



Papzt schrieb:


> Ich kann es auch nicht...mit der Tastatur habe ich das tutorial geschafft, mit dem Lenkrad kann ich es gar nicht


 


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Tja ... ich denke jetzt auch darüber nach, für die Driftserien auf Tastatur zu wechseln ....


 
Das zeigt doch mal wieder den hohen Realismusanspruch des Slightly Mad Studios *räusper* dem _Produkt_ Shift 2 Unleashed . 
Mit diversen Mods von NoGripRacing lässt sich Shift 2 spielbarer modden. Die Drift-Events hatte ich gleich links liegen gelassen- der (aller-)letzte Schrott.


----------



## Papzt (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

Kann nicht beurteilen wie leicht es in der Realität ist mit einem 700 PS Auto zu driften...aber ich denke das driften sollte arcadiger sein


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

Vermutlich ist driften in echt nicht viel leichter als dargestellt, aber wir müssen auch mal berücksichtigen, dass PC-Lenkränder und -Pedale  meist nicht so präzise sind wie echte (mit Ausnahme dieser superteuren Simulationsdinger)  und dass es sich immer noch um ein Spiel handelt.  Und das soll ja in erster Linie Spaß machen.


----------



## Papzt (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

Deswegen sollte es ja vereinfachter sein. Naja ich habe genug Rennen da ist mir driften egal. das mache ich lieber bei Underground /2 welches mit dem Lenkrad übrigens auch leichter ist


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

richtig spaß macht driften eigentlich in den aktuellen nfs,  da es dort kinderleicht ist  

Wer schon den neuen Ingame-trailer zu Most Wanted gesehen hat, wird feststellen, dass es dort wieder so sein wird.  Das Spiel ist offensichtlich ein etwas aufgebohrtes Hot Pursuit mit neuer Handlung,  Engine und Optik sind aber seehr ähnlich.


----------



## KatanaxXx (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

In Shift 2 ist das Driften kinderleicht, in Shift 1 hingegen war es etwas schwerer 
- S2000
- Giulia GTA
- Jaguar E
- COBRA 427
- Supra
- Silvia
- GT500
- Charger R/T
- BMW M3 E46
Mit den Autos funktioniert es am besten meiner Meinung nach, es kommt aber auch auf die Strecke drauf an.

Nach ein paar Veränderungen an den Totzonen und passende Setup Einstellungen geht´s aber eigentlich.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0tDz-G9KLY

Supra war mein Favorit in Shift 1 und 2, das Standard-Setting ist einfach schon nicht schlecht 
Bin immer mit G27 oder Xbox360 Pad gefahren.


gruss


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*



KatanaxXx schrieb:


> In Shift 2 ist das Driften kinderleicht...


 Wie man sieht, sogar ausgewachsene Profis _driften_ -ganz professionell- mit 'nem Gamepad:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lGRBd5RWvPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## Ossiracer (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

Kommt aber auch aufs Fahrzeug an. Mit den Standard-Fahrzeugeinstellungen kann ich zum Beispiel auch nicht wirklich driften.

Habe zum Driften einen E30 M3 mit folgenden Upgrades und Einstellungen:
Motor Standart mit allen Upgrades auf Max
Antriebsstrang auf Max
Turbo größeres A/R Verhältnis
Renn-Gewindefahrwerk
Bremse auf Max
Semislicks
Renn-Cockpit, Competition-Gewichtsreduzierung, kein Bodykit
Kein Werkstuning

Jetzt das Wichtigste, die Einstellungen des Wagens:

Reifendruck Vorn:    25
Reifendruck Hinten:  25
Bremsbalance:        47
Bremsdruck:            3

Lenkeinschlag:       35
Spurlauf: 25
Spurwinkel Vorn: 5
Spurwinkel Hinten: 30
Sturz Vorn: 0
Sturz Hinten: 15

Bodenfreiheit Vorn: 0
Bodenfreiheit Hinten: 2

Sperrdiff Beschleunigung: 4
Sperrdiff Schubbetrieb: 4
Sperrwirkung: 0-1

Aerodynamik entfällt

Stabilisator Vorn: 6
Stabilisator Hinten: 5
Federrate Vorn: 6
Federrate Hinten: 5
Federwegbegrenzung Vorn: 0
Federwegbegrenzung Hinten: 0

Druckstufe Schnell Vorn: 2
Druckstufe Langsam Vorn: 4
Zugstufe Schnell Vorn: 2
Zugstufe Langsam Vorn: 3
Druckstufe Schnell Hinten: 2
Druckstufe Langsam Hinten: 3
Zugstufe Schnell Hinten: 3
Zugstufe Langsam Hinten: 4

Achsübersetzung: 3
1. Gang: 1
2. Gang: 4
3. Gang: 3
4. Gang: 2 
5. Gang: 1

Dazu ist zu sagen, dass ich mit Tastatur fahre, also wenn ich Gas gebe gebe ich Vollgas. Darauf ist der Wagen auch eingestellt.
Strecken wie London Millenium Drift oder Miami Park Drift fahre ich alle im 3. Gang. 
Ich hoffe ich kann hier ein paar Leuten helfen die noch Probleme mit dem Driften haben.

Grüße
Domi


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

Danke Domi 

Ursprünglich ging es darum, ob das denn mit Lenkrad möglich ist.  Shift2 ist ja doch etwas Simulationsartig gehalten und macht mit Lenkrad und Pedalen Spaß,  nur der Drift ist mit diesen praktisch unmöglich.  

Mit Tastatur oder Gamepad gibt es Möglichkeiten,  wenn man auch sagen muss, dass es auch da nicht unbedingt eine Freude ist.


----------



## Ossiracer (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

Mit Lenkrad ist es auch möglich, ja. Habe meine Einstellungen mal mit einem Logitech Momo probiert, geht soweit ganz gut. Man ist dann halt dauernd am rumkurbeln mit dem Lenkrad. Gasgeben tu ich da dann genauso wie mit der Tastatur, ganz oder garnicht.


----------



## andyw1228 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

Ist ja gar nicht so alt der Thread ....

Dann kann ich ja auch mal:

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich nicht genug Punkte bekomme !
Ich bekomme das Driften eigentlich ganz gut hin (mit BMW M3, Mustang oder Cobra)- die Einstellungen sind mMn nicht so wichtig.
Habe alle Podiumsplätze BIS AUF FINAL Drift.
Das sind so illusorisch hohe Punkte (fahre auf Pro, Mittel), dass ich nach dutzenden oder sogar an die hundert Runden nur einmal in Miami aufs Podium gekommen bin. Auf den anderen Strecken bin ich gute 30% vom 3. entfernt und ich raffe nicht, wo/wie ich die Punkte holen soll.

Habe bisher immer mit standard Setups gespielt (Pad, selten mit Lenkrad) und habe eben mal damit rumexperimentiert, da einige behaupten, 
es sei unbedingt nötig
Ich finde, man verschlimmbessert alles nur damit. Habe mal auf untersteuern, Beschleunigung und max. Lenkausschlag eingestellt:
Also ich komme damit überhaupt nicht klar. Das Auto geht damit langsamer in den Drift und ist dann aber nicht mehr kontrollierbar.
Muss jeder selber wissen

Mein eigentlich Frage:

Wie werden die Punkte berechnet ? Schon klar, nach Geschwindigkeit, Winkel und Linie, aber welche Gewichtung ? Ist es besser sehr schnell und dadurch größere Bögen zu fahren oder lieber langsamer und akkurat auf der Linie ? In einem englischen Forum hat einer den Tipp gegeben, die Straße voll auszunutzen- gut oder nicht gut ?

Welche Linie ist was ? Soll ich auf der Idealline (da wo das dunkle Gummi liegt) oder auf den Pfeilen fahren ?

Warum zum Teufel  wird das nirgendwo erklärt ??? Dies albernen Tutorials mit verpickelten Amis sind doch für die FÜße.
Da wird REalLife Driften erklärt, aber nicht explitit das SHIFT2 Driften.
Sorry bin sauer, weil das einfach bescheuert ist, eine Spielmechanik nicht genau zu erklären. Früher gab es mal Handbücher, da wurde jeder Furz eklärt.

Macht ihr Punkte mit hin und her wedeln (wie beim Ski) ?
Bitte um Tipps für das alte, aber immer noch gute simulationslastigste Arcade Rennspiel.

Gruß

Andre


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

Shift2 ist grottig.
Selbst Shift1 war mit meinem Driving Force GT im Drift unspielbar.
Und früher (NFS Underground/2, Most Wanted, Carbon, Pro Street) als ich noch Arcade gezockt habe, habe ich selbst mit Gamepad in jedem NFS im Drift sehr gut beherrscht und die Gegner haushoch in Grund und Boden gedriftet, nur in Shift1 hatte ich keinerlei Chancen, da die Umsetzung das Feeling miserabel ist. 
Shift1 hat mir (vor allem aufgrund der Grafik) ein bisschen Spaß gemacht, aber den Driftmode habe ich nach kurzem Antesten direkt links liegen gelassen.
Vergesse den Driftmode ganz einfach, der wird auch mit zahlreichem Üben keinen Spaß machen, der Driftmode ist vergeudete Zeit.
Da wäre es sinnvoller wenn du dir nen alten Hecktriebler kaufst und im Winter auf Parkplätzen etc. los legst.


----------



## andyw1228 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

Wieso jetzt Shift2 grottig sein soll, ist mir eigentlich egal- ich finde es ist eine gelungene Mischung aus Arcade und Simulation mit sehr guter Grafik.
Wenn man die Eingabegeräte vernünftig einstellt, dann kann man wunderbar mit Pad und Lenkrad spielen.

Mit NFS Underground/2, Most Wanted, Carbon, Pro Street und Co zu driften ist ja keinerlei Herausforderung.
Wenn man das driften in Shift2 aber erstmal einigermaßen draufhat bringt es doch ne ganze Menge bock. Man kann quasi nur mit Gas und Bremse um die Kurve lenken. Es hängt aber sehr viel von den Einstellungen vom Pad/Lenkrad ab und man muss wirklich viel üben.
Und jedes Auto verhält sich ein wenig anders. Nach 10 bis 30 Runden sollte man es aber hinkriegen, sonst stimmt was mit dem Eingabegerät oder dem Talent nicht.



> Vergesse den Driftmode ganz einfach, der wird auch mit zahlreichem Üben keinen Spaß machen, der Driftmode ist vergeudete Zeit.
> Da wäre es sinnvoller wenn du dir nen alten Hecktriebler kaufst und im Winter auf Parkplätzen etc. los legst.


 
Ich habe zwar nicht wenig geschrieben, aber hättest Du die ersten paar Sätze gelesen, dann hätte sich dein Vorschlag erübrigt:
Ich bin so gut, wie fertig mit den Driftevents und ich kriege die Drifts durchaus so hin, wie ich es will, lediglich die Punkte reichen nicht aus
fürs letzte Rennen.
Ich habe übrigens schon öfter Hecktriebler besessen und brauche auch kein Training in RL.

Nochmal meine Frage:
Weiß jemand, wie/wodurch man höhere Punktzahlen für Drifts bekommt ?
Ich könnte evtl. den Schwierigkeitsgrad runtersetzen, aber es muss ja irgendwie machbar sein.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat der Community Patch *Shift 2* _an sich_ spielbarer gemacht. Ergo auch die Drift-Events. Und da gab's noch mehrere 'Sharp tyres'-Mod's...


----------



## andyw1228 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

Danke für den Link, werde ich mal ausprobieren.

EDIT: War zwar richtig viel Aufwand, aber es hat sich gelohnt. Ich weiß zwar nicht genau, wie sie das Fahrverhalten und die Physik geändert haben, aber das Driften macht jetzt noch mehr Spaß
Außerdem sind nun alle Autos erhältlich.
Zur Installation braucht man ca. zus. 8GB Platz !
Erst werden alle orig. Spieldaten entpackt, dann wird der Patch installiert und dabei Backups angelegt. Dann muss man noch einen 2. Patch installieren, der die Daten irgendwie verschmilzt (injected)...
Werde mir mal bei Gelegenheit anschauen, was geändert wurde.

Meiner Meinung nach ist Shift2 das beste Autorennen, hat zwar kein Openworld, aber das brauche ich nicht unbedingt und
die Grafik ist immer noch schick anzusehen (Helmcamera !) und vermittelt ein gutes Speedfeeling.
Ist zwar keine Simulation (da spiele ich im Moment Race Room Racing Experience), aber eine sehr gut Mischung.
Ich hoffe es kommt bald Shift 3, wäre mir persönlich lieber als Rivals.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*



andyw1228 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es kommt bald Shift 3, wäre mir persönlich lieber als Rivals.


 Die(se) Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. 
In Hinblick auf ein 'Shift 3' schaue Dir mal Project Cars an.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> In Hinblick auf ein 'Shift 3' schaue Dir mal Project Cars an.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*



ak1504 schrieb:


>


 
Jaja, _diese _Diskussion hatten wir schon mal an _anderer _Stelle des hiesigen Forums...


----------



## andyw1228 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

Project Cars werde ich mir natürlich auch anschauen, wie auch Assetto Corsa, aber das sind Simulationen.
Ab und zu fahre ich gerne Arcade-Racer mit etwas Anspruch.
Eigentlich fahre ich alle Autorennen, denn ich habe mir sogar N4S The Run gekauft und Rivals werde ich mir wohl auch kaufen....


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*



andyw1228 schrieb:


> Eigentlich fahre ich alle Autorennen...


 Dann hast Du aber *viel* _Frei_-Zeit zum daddeln...


----------



## andyw1228 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

Ich spiele nicht soo viel und auch nicht sofort bei Erscheinen des Spiels. Das heißt ich habe Spiele, die ich nur ein, zwei Stunden
gespielt habe und irgendwann mal wieder weiterzocke.
Shift2 habe ich zwar sehr lange, aber noch nie durchgespielt. Ich kann selten ein Spiel durchspielen, weil mir einfach die Zeit fehlt.
Zuletzt habe ich Tomb Raider (das neuste) durchgespielt...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

Ich finde das Driften in dem Spiel einfach nach ein bisschen eindriften kann ich es wunderbar


----------



## andyw1228 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

Finde ich auch.
Trotzdem sind die Punkte auf "schwer" sehr, sehr schwer zu erreichen- bei einigen Rennen jedenfalls.
Deshalb noch mal meine obige Frage :
Wie werden die Punkte beim Driften zusammengesetzt?
Was ist wichtiger Tempo, Winkel oder Linie ?
Welche Linie muss man fahren ? Die Ideallinie (schwarzes Gummi auf Straße) oder die Bremslinie (bunte Pfeile).
Bei mir verschwinden komischerweise manchmal die Bremspfeile.


----------



## AchtBit (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

Also ich bin irgendwie ne Naturbegabung im Driften. Egal welches NFS oder CMR, ich hab schon nach 2min. nen Fluss gefunden und 90% aller Runs der Disziplin, drifte ich beim 1. mal gleich als 1. durch.


Genauso Shift2. Allerdings ist ein Parkur dabei, der für alle Kurfen auch einen perfekten Drift erfordert, weil wegen der Länge immer die Reifen durchbrennen und ein Drift auf der Felge wird entweder, nur ein Untersteuern bis man an der Bande endet oder ein Übersteuern bis  man sich um die eigene Achse dreht.

Zum Score.

1. Die Linie muss so nah wie möglich an der Kursabsteckung sein
2. Winkel 45C zum Kurvenscheitel ist ideal  
3. Zuletzt, der Speed soll so gewählt sein, damit 1. und 2. (also idealer Winkel und Line), im Grip - Grenzbereich noch kontrollierbar sind

Damit kann man je Kurve bis auf +- 3000 Points, identisch ideale Drifts erreichen.
Ich schalte manuell. Ich denke, dass ist eine Grundvoraussetzung um einen optimalen Drift zu halten. 

P.S. Den Grip Patch brauchst nicht. Hab ich selber nie benutzt, weder beim 2er Shift noch beim Vorgänger.


----------



## andyw1228 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

Danke 8Bit, endlich mal eine Antwort mit der ich was anfangen kann.
Genau bei dem Rennen, wo einem bei manchen Autos die Reifen wegbrennen bin ich (Final lap oder so).
Bei Shift 2 bekommt man pro Kurve höchstens 30 Punkte und durch Verkettung dann mehr.
Ich muss innerhalb von 3 Runden irgendwas mit 700 Pkt. schaffen- habe ich auch einmal geschafft, aber dann kommen noch 2
weitere Kurse.
Der Patch ändert noch viel mehr, vor allem beim Setup (logischere Werte) und schaltet alle versteckten Autos frei. Sogar Sounds wurden
wohl verbessert.
Ich schalte auch manuell.
Fährst Du mit Lenkrad oder Pad ?


----------



## AchtBit (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: NfS Shift 2  Drift unmöglich?*

Ich fahre alles mit Logi Rumble Pad Cordless. Leider hab ich aufgrund Datenvolumenmangel die meisten Shift2 Videos nur lokal am PC. Die 2 hier waren es aber definitiv wert, auf U2upe zu kommen. Mein Favorit ist Tilt. Rein zufällig hatte ich im Hintergrund Fraps mitlaufen, sonst wäre mir das entgangen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H2BOHlbNY60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7TlAifgNglo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Drift kann ich morgen ul. Hab dann meine Drossel überstanden.

Nachtrag: noch einfacher ists du checkst meine Gallerie selbst. Mein Nick ist "AchtBit" ich hab 1 Drift Replay(glaub den Run meinst sogar) öffentlich gemacht.


----------

